# Chausson Flash S2 2011- rear light housing needed!!



## t.hendra (Jul 25, 2021)

Can anyone help? My dad's Chausson was damaged in a hit and run accident and he can't get a replacement for the rear light housing that was completely destroyed.
Does anyone have an old one - damaged or not - that he could buy, get copied or repaired?
Enclosed is a photo or the undamaged one on the other side.
Hope someone can help! Thanks!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Have you tried O'Leary's ? They have many unobtainable parts;

https://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/


----------

